# Do some men really not like this?



## emuna (Nov 1, 2016)

blow jobs. Yes My husband does not like them and has never cared for them. I don't know how many other men are like this and why? Maybe closet homosexuals?


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

That is too strong. Just because one doesn't like them doesn't make them gay. Maybe they think it is demeaning. Is this a round about way of asking if your husband is gay?


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

emuna said:


> blow jobs. Yes My husband does not like them and has never cared for them. I don't know how many other men are like this and why? Maybe closet homosexuals?


Homosexuals love blow jobs so get that idea out of your head.I have never met a man of any persuasion who didn't like a blow job every so often.Is he a hygiene freak.Maybe some woman scarred him for life and his attitude is once bitten.....


----------



## Keke24 (Sep 2, 2016)

Yes, some men are not as interested as we assume they should be.

My partner was not interested in them till recently. This only after I repeatedly expressed how much I fantasized about giving him oral.

A close friend who's been with her partner over 10 years now has never given him oral. He was adamant from the jump that he could not bear to put it in her mouth as he couldn't reconcile the thought of her kissing their children with the same mouth. He has no problem giving her oral though. Very strange indeed, she thinks he's had some traumatizing childhood experience that convinced him that his penis was dirty or something of the sort.

On another note, how are things going with your husband's emotional affair?


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

emuna said:


> blow jobs. Yes My husband does not like them and has never cared for them. I don't know how many other men are like this and why? Maybe closet homosexuals?




Are you good at it?


----------



## FrazzledSadHusband (Jul 3, 2014)

Maybe he doesn't trust you? The thought of a pair of teeth on his willy gives him the willies!


----------



## randyyyanderson (Mar 14, 2017)

It could be he just isn't interested in that.. everyone has there does and donts with what gets them interested. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emuna (Nov 1, 2016)

I got STD testing today


----------



## emuna (Nov 1, 2016)

I dont know. I haven't seen hide nor hair from the OW


----------



## emuna (Nov 1, 2016)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Are you good at it?


Yes...... Damn good


----------



## Holdingontoit (Mar 7, 2012)

I have male genitalia and I do not enjoy oral to completion. It feels selfish and one sided to me. Only had one a few times and did not enjoy it.

Ironically, I love to give a woman hand jobs and oral. I just don't like getting them. I know I am weird. But your H is not the only male who feels that way.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I don't know and have never met a man that doesn't like it.

I love it but for a while didn't want it much from Mrs. C. Because she was bad at it.

She is now getting pretty good and can take over half my length.

A good BJ is heavenly. Your H needs to loosen up.

Is he more passive or dominant?


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

I love them, but people do vary. There are women that have posted that they don't like receiving oral, so I'm not surprised that there are men who don't like it. 

Are his other sexual interests fairly typical?


----------



## Vinnydee (Jan 4, 2016)

The most asked for sexual act by husbands from prostitutes is blow jobs. It is probably the most wanted sexual act by men all over the world. My wife does not like intercourse, but that does not mean other women do not like it. It appears that many wives will not give oral sex, so their husbands get it elsewhere. If not from a prostitute, then from another woman. For me, oral sex was always the appetizer before the main course, or many times, the only course. A lot of women either do not get, or have trouble getting, orgasms by intercourse. It is usually much easier to bring women to an orgasm by oral sex. For men, it is a good way to get him erect prior to intercourse. 

I always viewed blow jobs as a regular part of sex. Maybe that is why I never visited a prostitute. Another thing I noticed is that when a woman wants you to keep seeing her, or to continue having sex with her, she will give you a lot of oral sex because she knows that most men want it.


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

I don't like receiving blow jobs. I certainly don't think it has any bearing on sexual orientation. If anything, maybe having gay tendencies makes men more interested in receiving blow jobs.


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

My wife doesn't like cunnilingus. Does that make her a lesbian? Do you know women who don't like to be licked? 

Sent from my LG-US996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Some men like it while some others don't

Have you asked him why he doesn't like it?


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*I love BJ's only as a precursory warmup to the "real deal!"

Let's just say that whenever I'm going to explode, I greatly prefer to be contained vaginally!*


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

TX-SC said:


> My wife doesn't like cunnilingus. Does that make her a lesbian? Do you know women who don't like to be licked?
> 
> Sent from my LG-US996 using Tapatalk


*A good woman is exactly like a Timex watch: 

They take a lickin' and keep on tickin'!0*


----------



## DesertRat1978 (Aug 27, 2013)

I am one of the rare males that does not like receiving oral. The reason is having a very forgettable summer with an older brother. I will leave it at that


----------



## megamuppet (Feb 13, 2017)

My husband doesnt like it either, he says he just prefers sex instead.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Daisy12 (Jul 10, 2016)

Everybody has their hang up of what they like and don't like. Some might be fuelled by genuine dislike and some might be fuelled by a traumatic experience or by how they were raised. If your husband doesn't want them, then don't give them. It's just that simple. If you think he might like them but something is preventing him from saying so, just let him know with no pressure that you really enjoy giving them and would be happy to do it anytime he wants, but leave it at that. You can only make yourself sexually available to your husband,you can't force him to want or like what you are offering. 

Has your husband come right out and said to you I hate bj's? The reason I asked is because my husband likes them, but would never asks me for one as he feels it is not proper to ask your wife to do that. Even though he knows I love doing it, he still has a hard time asking. I think it's a how he was raised issue with him.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

emuna said:


> I dont know. I haven't seen hide nor hair from the OW


Wait, what?

Looking back at your other threads, it seems that your H is carrying on an EA (if not a PA) with another woman, and you're wondering if he's gay? How did you make that leap?

You've gotten pretty consistent advice to simply divorce him. Are you looking for more reasons to do so before you're ready to make that decision?


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

emuna said:


> blow jobs. Yes My husband does not like them and has never cared for them. I don't know how many other men are like this and why? Maybe closet homosexuals?





emuna said:


> I dont know. I haven't seen hide nor hair from the OW





emuna said:


> I got STD testing today





emuna said:


> Yes...... Damn good


It has nothing to do with sexual orientation. It is just a preference. 

I would say that there is a bigger issue in your marriage based on the above than your H not wanting you to give him a BJ, that you feel you are danm good at giving. 

A BJ has a low probability of transmitting STI's & STD's. Low is not zero and safe sex should always be practiced in a non-monogamous relationship. If there was another woman, then you are very wise in being tested. 

As to wanting to give him BJ's when he doesn't want them, that may be you trying to control your man. He may know that, and if you really are "damn good" at it, he may not want you to control him.

My suggestion is that you either need to really talk about your relationship and where each of you feel it is headed and the level of commitment you want with each other OR you need some professional help on working out the issues in your marriage.. Not easy, but good luck to you.


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

People sure seem to go from the idea that a guy either has to love getting a Blow Job or hate it for some reason.`

As I said, I don't like getting a Blow Job. But it's just boring. A waste of time. Should I watch porn while I get a Blow Job? What is there to turn me on? Nothing. 69? That's almost useful. I find I'm busy and can't pay attention to what I'm receiving. I pay attention to what I'm doing.

It's just not exciting. Why do people need to think a guy must hate it to not want it?


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

emuna said:


> blow jobs. Yes My husband does not like them and has never cared for them. I don't know how many other men are like this and why? Maybe closet homosexuals?


Sorry, what's the connection between not liking bjs and being a cupboard homosexual?

Different people like different things.

IMP, avid aficionado of BJs. Receiving them, that is.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Holdingontoit said:


> I have male genitalia and I do not enjoy oral to completion. It feels selfish and one sided to me. Only had one a few times and did not enjoy it.
> 
> Ironically, I love to give a woman hand jobs and oral. I just don't like getting them. I know I am weird. But your H is not the only male who feels that way.


Handjob to a woman...What kind of woman requires a handjob? :wink2:


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

ConanHub said:


> I don't know and have never met a man that doesn't like it.
> 
> I love it but for a while didn't want it much from Mrs. C. Because she was bad at it.
> 
> ...


I remember my second gf....She would place her teeth sideways on it, and then move them up and down. 
Needless to say, I was not delighted but still wasn't put off BJs.
I think I may still have her teethmarks on my ****.


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

Some people just aren't built to receive things (BJ's, gifts, compliments, you name it).

Look, apart from the relative minority of men who do not like receiving BJ's because they're boring, or they simply don't do much for them, there are many men (and women) out there who view standalone oral sex as imbalanced, and otherwise feel there's a 'catch' to it. This, I believe, is the main reason many people don't enjoy giving OR receiving oral sex, or other standalone sexual favours.

Not many people like the feeling of owing somebody something, or even being owed something. I don't. I don't view sex or sex acts as tit-for-tat, mind you, but many people DO.

Some people are givers, some are receivers. Some are both, some are neither.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

inmyprime said:


> I remember my second gf....She would place her teeth sideways on it, and then move them up and down.
> Needless to say, I was not delighted but still wasn't put off BJs.
> I think I may still have her teethmarks on my ****.


Ugh...


----------



## hope4family (Sep 5, 2012)

Not my preferred method. Tons of other ways to get it to work that it's good to enjoy every once in a while as part of a journey.


----------



## ChargingCharlie (Nov 14, 2012)

Haven't had one in a long time, and mainly with an ex, but when I was getting them somewhat regularly, never finished to completion. I'd fondle her while she was doing the deed, then when I was almost there, we'd finish with PIV.


----------



## IndianApple (Mar 27, 2016)

emuna said:


> Yes...... Damn good




How can you say you are damn good at it ? Have you received any compliments ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

emuna said:


> blow jobs. Yes My husband does not like them and has never cared for them. I don't know how many other men are like this and why? Maybe closet homosexuals?



I love BJ's but your hubby doesn't?


At first Mrs.CuddleBug was horrible at oral sex. Felt like a bag of rocks and I was raw afterwards. I never complained and told her the BJ's are bad.


That could be why he doesn't like BJ's.


Now over time, I told Mrs.CuddleBug what I liked she got better and better, to the point her BJ's are amazing now, but it did take a long time.


Is your hubby gay because he doesn't like BJ's? You'd have to snoop and see if he views porn and what sites he visits.


Mrs.CuddleBug doesn't want me giving her oral because she is insecure about her size. Is she secretly bi sexual and into the ladies? I'd have to snoop but I doubt it.


Oral sex just may not be his thing. Try something else, like oiled breast and foot jobs. Even anal. Toys.


Some ladies like anal sex but their men are flat out against it and its not for them.


----------



## 241happyhour (Jan 31, 2011)

This guy loves them. I love when my wife gives me one before we get out of bed in the mornings. It makes my work day much happier.


----------



## FORTIFIEDORANGE (Mar 27, 2017)

emuna said:


> blow jobs. Yes My husband does not like them and has never cared for them. I don't know how many other men are like this and why? Maybe closet homosexuals?


highly doubt he is gay. My wife doesn't like when i give her oral, it's not me it's her because of past experience i know what i am doing and more importantly i am open to guidance as every girl is different.

My take on the blow job is this: it's a novelty, it's fun, it feels different, it's like the 2nd doggy style position (i say this because it has that different feeling just like flipping the girl over feels like a whole new ball game at times), however the problems with the blow job are: guilt for making your girl do this, she isn't getting any pleasure out of it.
90% of my pleasure comes from knowing i am pleasing the girl, some men are different perhaps and want to only receive pleasure.

My question would be: is he very eager to please you always? if that is the case he might just feel guilty about the blow job.

other aspects are: well it might be too sensitive physically stimulating to him, he might get overwhelmed by it, just like if you pull back your hood and directly stimulate the clit it can be overly stimulating at times.

Other possible issues: he is insecure about the taste or smell of his penis, it's possible, some women are that way with their vaginas.

I would say if he is more eager to please you it could be the issue here that he doesn't want you to please him.

it could also just be the sensation, men like sex because well it's sex, and the blow job is not as intimate.

When i was 16, blow jobs were common as water, and sex was the holly grail. So, as i got older, blow jobs became more like a childish activity. Then sex became like water as i got married so now i like blow jobs.


If you suspect he is gay however, there must be a lot of other issues? Gay men probably give bjs more than other forms of sex is my bet but i haven't got a clue what they do, so being gay simply doesn't mean you'd not like a bj lol


----------



## Todd Haberdasher (Apr 23, 2017)

Vinnydee said:


> For me, oral sex was always the appetizer before the main course, or many times, the only course. A lot of women either do not get, or have trouble getting, orgasms by intercourse. It is usually much easier to bring women to an orgasm by oral sex.


Okay, I may not be the most experienced, but I am not seeing how a woman could become aroused to that extent from oral sex. I didn't think the mouth was that much of an erogenous zone...?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Todd Haberdasher said:


> Okay, I may not be the most experienced, but I am not seeing how a woman could become aroused to that extent from oral sex. I didn't think the mouth was that much of an erogenous zone...?


I don't think he was talking a woman getting oral sex causes her to orgasm.

He was not talking about a woman having orgasms from giving oral sex to a man.


----------



## Todd Haberdasher (Apr 23, 2017)

EleGirl said:


> I don't think he was talking a woman getting oral sex causes her to orgasm.
> 
> He was not talking about a woman having orgasms from giving oral sex to a man.


Hmm. In a way that makes more sense. That never really crossed my mind, heh. The genital area definitely IS an erogenous zone.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Todd Haberdasher said:


> Hmm. In a way that makes more sense. That never really crossed my mind, heh. The genital area definitely IS an erogenous zone.


It crossed you mind that when a woman receives oral that she will most likely be able to orgasm? 

Most women cannot orgasm via PIV. They need what we call foreplay to orgasm. Oral sex given to a woman is one of the best ways to bring her to an orgasm.

I'm curious as to why you don't know this.


----------



## Todd Haberdasher (Apr 23, 2017)

EleGirl said:


> It crossed you mind that when a woman receives oral that she will most likely be able to orgasm?
> 
> Most women cannot orgasm via PIV. They need what we call foreplay to orgasm. Oral sex given to a woman is one of the best ways to bring her to an orgasm.
> 
> I'm curious as to why you don't know this.


I have experienced neither female orgasm nor oral sex. 

I have had some idea of the existence of female-on-male oral sex since middle school. Male-on-female oral sex, however, is a concept that pornography has recently introduced into my "field of vision", you might say. So it's not something that just pops into my head when "oral sex" is mentioned.

I would be surprised if my wife were aware of any of this.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Information about sex is not nearly as widely distributed as many might think. There was another male poster here who said that it was only recently he realized that women could have orgasms. 






EleGirl said:


> It crossed you mind that when a woman receives oral that she will most likely be able to orgasm?
> 
> Most women cannot orgasm via PIV. They need what we call foreplay to orgasm. Oral sex given to a woman is one of the best ways to bring her to an orgasm.
> 
> I'm curious as to why you don't know this.


----------



## Todd Haberdasher (Apr 23, 2017)

uhtred said:


> Information about sex is not nearly as widely distributed as many might think. There was another male poster here who said that it was only recently he realized that women could have orgasms.


I am half-convinced it is purely a put-on by pornographic actresses to show off their acting abilities.


----------



## IndianApple (Mar 27, 2016)

emuna said:


> Yes...... Damn good




How can u say u r good at it ? Most females say they r the best but practically they aren't at all ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Todd Haberdasher said:


> I am half-convinced (that women having orgasms) is purely a put-on by pornographic actresses to show off their acting abilities.


:lol:


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Todd Haberdasher said:


> I have experienced neither female orgasm nor oral sex.
> 
> I have had some idea of the existence of female-on-male oral sex since middle school. Male-on-female oral sex, however, is a concept that pornography has recently introduced into my "field of vision", you might say. So it's not something that just pops into my head when "oral sex" is mentioned.
> 
> I would be surprised if my wife were aware of any of this.


How long have you been married?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Todd Haberdasher said:


> I am half-convinced it is purely a put-on by pornographic actresses to show off their acting abilities.


Women have orgasms all the time. Some women can have multiple orgasms in a session of sex.

While it is true that female porn stars do a lot of 'acting', or pretending, that they are having orgasms that they are not really having... real women in real life have orgasms. Generally it takes a sex partner who has a clue and cares enough to actually help her have one, or many. And perhaps there in is the problem.


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

When I took my wife on our first date it was chaperoned because she was a member of a very strict religion, which I continue to call a cult. So I told her quietly she would have to wait until I got her alone for me to strip her naked. On our second date I did just that, and she had a great orgasm after I teased her, or edged her, for over an hour. On our third date I spent hours kissing her all over, especially performing oral sex on her.

That was in 1973. I never saw any videos, or read any stories. I just knew that's what I wanted to do, since I was a kid. No porn, no stories. Just good old imagination.

I specifically remember the first time I wanted to perform oral sex on a girl was when I was very young, during the fifties. You know, last century.


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

My wife had a lot of problems with sex. As we sorted some of that out we discovered my wife is multi-orgasmic. So even as she continued to have problems, and see shrinks for her issues, she was having a few orgasms one after the other some times.

After she got sorted, she has been a house on fire. She just goes on and on, and on. Multiple orgasms are very real for some women.


----------



## Todd Haberdasher (Apr 23, 2017)

EleGirl said:


> How long have you been married?


July 2014. Coming up on three years.



WilliamM said:


> That was in 1973. I never saw any videos, or read any stories. I just knew that's what I wanted to do, since I was a kid. No porn, no stories. Just good old imagination.
> 
> I specifically remember the first time I wanted to perform oral sex on a girl was when I was very young, during the fifties. You know, last century.


You must have a very good imagination to come up with something like that. I would think a human being's natural very strong inhibition against placing their mouth on the part of the body that produces waste would be sufficient to prevent it.


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

I have an extremely good imagination.

I wanted to kiss a girl all over long before I had ever seen a movie or television. 

I suspect my mouth has more germs than any part of a girls body, though. I know my mouth has ample defense mechanisms to deal with anything on a girls body. After all, we all eat insect bodies every day.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

emuna said:


> blow jobs. Yes My husband does not like them and has never cared for them. I don't know how many other men are like this and why? Maybe closet homosexuals?


Why would you say that? Because a man also has a mouth and can perform oral-no VJJ required?

If so, does your husband kiss you or caress you? Men can kiss and caress each other as well so that might mean he's a "closet homosexual."


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

FrazzledSadHusband said:


> Maybe he doesn't trust you? The thought of a pair of teeth on his willy gives him the willies!


*... or perhaps the thought of Lorena Bobbitt with a pair of sharpened shears in the saddle is quite enough to scare the hell out of most men!

Frankly oral is simply great foreplay to get and keep things steamy! But please just revert to good old fashioned PIV to put me over the finish line! *


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

I would like to know if I would like it. I'm confident I would like it very much. But unless it actually happens, how would I know for sure? (wife is not keen)


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

It is unfortunate that a lot of mainstream porn shows women pretending to have orgasms (often pretending very badly), I can see some people getting the idea that the entire thing is made up. 

we need better sex ed. 




EleGirl said:


> Women have orgasms all the time. Some women can have multiple orgasms in a session of sex.
> 
> While it is true that female porn stars do a lot of 'acting', or pretending, that they are having orgasms that they are not really having... real women in real life have orgasms. Generally it takes a sex partner who has a clue and cares enough to actually help her have one, or many. And perhaps there in is the problem.


----------

